# "Why INFP's are dumb and pointless"



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

> Please dont take this as insult or typism cuz im not trying to do that or be typist


this comment is clearly typist. 
however; what I take issue with is not the typism (you have a point, albeit exaggerated), but the fact that you make a blatant insult only to backpedal and not stand behind it.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

...is this a joke thread?


----------



## TheOffspring (Jan 3, 2014)

And why would we take the opinion of some kid with the word 'penis' misspelled in his username seriously? Damn trolls.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

So.. how exactly was this not typist again?


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Cannot express my reply to you in words, so here's that:










@cawktoosepeniz

Your post has been reported! Watch the game. Mods are gonna visit this thread any time soon. Unless you'd like to be removed from our typism-free community by the god mods, make haste and never return!


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Even if this is a joke, it's hateful and wrong.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

btw @Antipode stop doing that! Hahaha!


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Zoof said:


> So.. how exactly was this not typist again?


Because he said so. Ergo, the typist nature of the topic is not typist. It is instead a non-typical topic that naturally reflects typism in its non-typist form. How typical of a topic that is expressed as non-typist but is in itself a topical example of typical typism.


Did any of that even make sense?


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Trolls are still being fed in 2014. Shame. Here's some troll food, mister, hope you like it.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Not being a typist? Yeah right.

Have fun being banned; maybe then you'd actually find something worthwhile to do with your life.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Fake or not, don't listen to him INFP's. I love you.

The fact that you exist I get to see style like no other, and your eyes captivate the masses I can almost assure you. Thanks for being you.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

I know that INFPs can be difficult to get along with at times, but this really doesn't seem like a productive way of dealing with your differences. One of the purposes of MBTI is to help you understand how to get along with those different from yourself.

The majority of ENTJs I've met get along fine with INFPs. It's helpful to understand that they are primarily concerned with personal values and subjective experiences, so factors come into play for them that wouldn't apply to you. If you apply logic and efficiency to them without considering their feelings, they're going to look bad. That's not where they shine, and it probably hurts their feelings. You could use this opportunity to work on your social skills and persuasive abilities.

It also sounds like you may have been dealing with unhealthy INFPs rather than healthy ones, and those sorts of people are often the worst representatives of their type. People often find the most negative manifestations of their shadow... your shadow Fi for instance is probably noticing the worst examples of IxFPs rather than the best due to the role it plays in your psyche.


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I probably shouldn't acknowledge such stupidity because typism is so useless, everyone's different. If we can think of _your_ types stereotypes you're the guys that control everything, such as greedy corporation owners making the average persons life hell.

I know that isn't true with 99% of you but all he did was play stereotypes just giving an example


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

So, what did you hope to accomplish here, dick (it's in his NAME)?


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

kev said:


> I probably shouldn't acknowledge such stupidity because typism is so useless, everyone's different. If we can think of _your_ types stereotypes you're the guys that control everything, such as greedy corporation owners making the average persons life hell.
> 
> I know that isn't true with 99% of you but all he did was play stereotypes just giving an example


do you have a jetsky? No, i do


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't hate you but I should.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

cawktoosepeniz said:


> Yes, and the type's humour often align itself with the type itself


You're right, I must be dumb if I'm talking with you. ;D


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> You're right, I must be dumb if I'm talking with you. ;D


NF


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I think the reason some of the people didn't quite understand me in my life as an "INFP" is because it our curiosity and tendency to be innocent and gullible makes us seem like we're actually trying to look cute, when indeed, we are dead serious. For instance, "I don't get it, how was that funny? ...[Joke is told]...Nope, that's not funny." And now we just look like dumb dix, while on the other hand, we are not slow, dumb, nor do we hop on the bandwagons of hogwash the instant something becomes popular or the norm.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I've seen better trolls in 4chan, so keep trying.


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...e-interesting-comfortable-your-sexuality.html


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...e-interesting-comfortable-your-sexuality.html


THE NF:s strikes back!!! watch out, they may kill you with their dreams -.-'


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

cawktoosepeniz said:


> shhh intj friend, I know i can't troll you. I'm just having a little fun with the infp:s emotions


>OP creates a thread for showing how epic is the ENTJ master race and how emo are INFPs (which I think are really the Ni-Fe type and not Fi-Ne considering a certain key word named socionics rofl)
>I detect that thread violates part of Fi derived moral code
>Proceeds to troll the target
>OP calls me friend even if I find that this thread is a pile of crap
>Activates facepalm.exe


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

Blue Flare said:


> >OP creates a thread for showing how epic is the ENTJ master race and how emo are INFPs (which I think are really the Ni-Fe type and not Fi-Ne considering a certain key word named socionics rofl)
> >I detect that thread violates part of Fi derived moral code
> >Proceeds to troll the target
> >OP calls me friend even if I find that this thread is a pile of crap
> >Activates facepalm.exe


aaaand, there we go. I suceeded to make an intj angry. Mission completed.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

lol @ u
just go,
like.. 
get out


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

emoschunaloshun


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

cawktoosepeniz said:


> aaaand, there we go. I suceeded to make an intj angry. Mission completed.


Rofl, I'm not angry, I simply facepalm when I see fuck logic threads.


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> emoschunaloshun


Finally someone that understands me


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

You know bullys usually pick on people because they see the flaws of the minority reflected in.. THEMSELVEs :dry:


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

Blue Flare said:


> Rofl, I'm not angry, I simply facepalm when I see fuck logic threads.


That was what I predicted you to say little friend


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

How does this thread have 6 pages?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

cawktoosepeniz said:


> That was what I predicted you to say little friend


I predicted you'd say that. And your next reply to this thread--I can reply to it and say I predicted that, too.

Aren't I awesome?


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

Antipode said:


> How does this thread have 6 pages?


Now it has 7


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

Antipode said:


> I predicted you'd say that. And your next reply to this thread--I can reply to it and say I predicted that, too.
> 
> Aren't I awesome?


The roots of education are bitter, but the fruit is sweet my friend


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

This thread is now about alpacas


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> You know bullys usually pick on people because they see the flaws of the minority reflected in.. THEMSELVEs :dry:


So you say I'm a bully? That makes you a bully then!!! OMG OWNED


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

judowrestler1 said:


> This thread is now about alpacas
> View attachment 93106


Please leave the trolling out of this thread -.-'


----------



## Genius23 (Oct 17, 2013)

judowrestler1 said:


> This thread is now about alpacas
> View attachment 93106


Also, you are mistyped


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

cawktoosepeniz said:


> Also, you are mistyped


How so. This is a pointless thread so I'm contributing more to complete pointlessness.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

cawktoosepeniz said:


> Please leave the trolling out of this thread -.-'


In a thread titled "Why INFP's are dumb and pointless" you expect there to not be trolling.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

im not typist but


----------



## PJay (Jul 20, 2013)

judowrestler1 said:


> This thread is now about alpacas
> View attachment 93106


Oh, great! A better topic! 

Let this be the "Post a cute alpaca pic " thread.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

cawktoosepeniz said:


> So you say I'm a bully? That makes you a bully then!!! OMG OWNED


:mellow: you got me


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> Fake or not, don't listen to him INFP's. I love you.
> 
> The fact that you exist I get to see style like no other, and your eyes captivate the masses I can almost assure you. Thanks for being you.


No one loves me. I'm just so damned unloveable.

Better yet, you don't even know me, so how can you love me!? We've never even met.

So, a great big raspberry to you.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Robert J Gough said:


> No one loves me. I'm just so damned unloveable.
> 
> Better yet, you don't even know me, so how can you love me!? We've never even met.
> 
> So, a great big raspberry to you.


I'm an ENFP, dammit! XD I tend to love things that are not of the system.


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> I'm an ENFP, dammit! XD I tend to love things that are not of the system.


For being so honest, I think I'll appoint you as my new 'Personal Hero'.

It's an awesome title / role / award / something to have been given from me.

It is. Honest.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Robert J Gough said:


> For being so honest, I think I'll appoint you as my new 'Personal Hero'.
> 
> It's an awesome title / role / award / something to have been given from me.
> 
> It is. Honest.


Not to seem like a cornball, but . . .









With honor, m'lady.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> Not to seem like a cornball, but . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Methos is the one who does it for me I want to very much dislike this image, but I cannot. But hey, two teachers... never a bad thing, right?

Personally, I'd love to learn the quarterstaff. Along with another discipline or two. But deciding on which one/s would best suit me - both personality-wise and financially-wise... proving rather difficult.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Robert J Gough said:


> As Methos is the one who does it for me I want to very much dislike this image, but I cannot. But hey, two teachers... never a bad thing, right?
> 
> Personally, I'd love to learn the quarterstaff. Along with another discipline or two. But deciding on which one/s would best suit me - both personality-wise and financially-wise... proving rather difficult.


Why did I misread that as "mythos"? >_> I love the Highlander mythos as well . . . but!

I happen to like Methos as well as MacCleod, because he is a great character.

I'll make it up to you with abs:









I haven't seen this show in close to 20 years, and, so, forgive my impudence! For those who dont know that is Methos above. I've always been better with faces than names. -.-;


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> Why did I misread that as "mythos"? >_> I love the Highlander mythos as well . . . but!
> 
> I happen to like Methos as well as MacCleod, because he is a great character.
> 
> I'll make it up to you with abs:


Peter Wingfield was perfectly cast in that role. He deserved his own spin-off show.

As an aside, men do nothing for me. But I can admire a good or even great physique without going all weak in the knees. Somehow. I really don't know how I manage to do it, myself. Now, Lynda Carter... God Above, but she looks hotter now at 62 that she did in her WW days.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Robert J Gough said:


> Peter Wingfield was perfectly cast in that role. He deserved his own spin-off show.
> 
> As an aside, men do nothing for me. But I can admire a good or even great physique without going all weak in the knees. Somehow. I really don't know how I manage to do it, myself. Now, Lynda Carter... God Above, but she looks hotter now at 62 that she did in her WW days.


Hahaha, I am fail. Hear me roar.


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> Hahaha, I am fail. Hear me roar.


It's only a fail if you do not get up, brush yourself off, and start moving again.


----------



## Deftodon (Jul 27, 2013)

cawktoosepeniz said:


> aaaand, there we go. I suceeded to make an intj angry. Mission completed.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Robert J Gough said:


> It's only a fail if you do not get up, brush yourself off, and start moving again.


You made me smile hard. Where did you hear my quote?! lol


----------

